# Fisher Minute 2 Mount won't move.



## Mike 2655 (Feb 18, 2015)

Have power out main leads to pump but won't angle or lift. Put plow on truck last night, didn't move so unplugged and replugged in connections and it worked. This AM nothing, cleaned all plugs with contact cleaner 3X and nothing. Can hear solonoid clicking. Had to leave set for now. Any suggestions, grounding issue(s)?? Thank you


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mike 2655;1961901 said:


> Have power out main leads to pump but won't angle or lift. Put plow on truck last night, didn't move so unplugged and replugged in connections and it worked. This AM nothing, cleaned all plugs with contact cleaner 3X and nothing. Can hear solonoid clicking. Had to leave set for now. Any suggestions, grounding issue(s)?? Thank you


Try putting jumper cable from battery to plow motor. If motor runs you have a wiring/solenoid or control problem. Doesn't run motor problem.


----------



## Mike 2655 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you! I'll try that this evening.


----------



## H.M.R (Feb 18, 2015)

My rule of thumb:If solenoid clicks and plow doesnt move, time for a new one


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

H.M.R;1962109 said:


> My rule of thumb:If solenoid clicks and plow doesnt move, time for a new one


Not all of us like to just throw parts at it and hope something sticks.


----------



## H.M.R (Feb 18, 2015)

kimber750;1962123 said:


> Not all of us like to just throw parts at it and hope something sticks.


Have it your way, my money is still on the $7 solenoid


----------



## Ieatsno (Feb 15, 2015)

I have an old fisher that takes in air and it wont do squat and then all of a sudden starts working, Im thinking an air pocket works its way into the valve body for some reason, if i remove the fill plug and cycle the controller a couple times i get a big burp of air push out of the fill hole and then all is fine. I haven't really had time to mess with finding out why air is getting into the valve body.


----------

